# Pine nuts ok for garnish?



## fawn (Aug 4, 2007)

is it ok to garnish my chocolate with pine nuts? should i toast?


----------



## Katie H (Aug 4, 2007)

What kind of chocolate are you trying to garnish?  Generally, yes, it's okay, but we would like to know what you're trying to accomplish.  You'll get a better flavor from the pine nuts if you lightly toast them.


----------



## KitchenSally (Aug 4, 2007)

Sure, why not?  Toasting them a bit will enhance their flavor.  
What are you making?


----------



## cjs (Aug 5, 2007)

a definite yes!! and for sure toast them  - for any use. great combination.


----------



## fawn (Aug 6, 2007)

oops, i forgot to type, its a chocolate cake. I'm planning on garnishing it with toasted pine nuts + some other nuts


----------



## Katie H (Aug 6, 2007)

Should be delish.


----------



## Mel! (Aug 6, 2007)

I have never tried it, but I dont see why not.
Yes, they would taste better toasted.

Mel


----------

